# 32650 Protected D size li-ion Tested at 3 amps



## moderator007 (Jul 12, 2011)

The battery being tested here is the Novae 32650 protected battery. Link here.
Battery true dimensions are 32.75mm diameter and 70.40mm length. Checked with dial calipers.
I tested this battery with the turnigy accucel 8150 at 3 amps cutoff at 3v. Now i know this is not the correct discharge current for finding the true capacity. But i intended to run this battery at close to that in a 1 D maglite with xm-l. So i wanted to know what the real world capacity would be for my application. So here's what i got at 3 amps.





The big D got almost 4700mah. With a run time of a little over 1 1/2 hours.
So if i was building a single cell light drawing 3 amps with the shiningbeam 7135 driver. I would have almost the same run time as running 2 quality 18650's with a buck driver. If i use 2 32650's in a 2D mag that would be over 3 hours with a buck driver. Some serious run time for a 2D mag. Tail cap will have to be modified to fit.

I checked to see if these 32650's would fit in a 2D mag. They will but you will have to remove some of the tail cap lip for the tail to screw all the way on. The battery will fit down inside where the spring rest. But it needs to go about 2 mm farther inside the cap. With a lathe this is no problem. A dremel tool will probably make quick work of this also. The spring will have to be real short.

When i tested the battery i occasionally touched the battery to see if it was building any heat. No heat what so ever. The battery stayed cool to the touch all the way through the test. My conclusion is that i like the batterys for mag builds. No more battery adapters for 18650's.

On a different note, i did order these from Novae and received one battery damaged. Emailed them about the problem and they were very apologetic and offered to send me a brand new one. Got it in the mail in about three days. Company handled the replacment very well without hassle.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't argue with that - either in terms of cell performance or the companies customer service. Very promising.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 16, 2011)

Would you be willing to post a 1 amp test?


LEDAdd1ct


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 16, 2011)

I will try to do a 1 amp test for you LEDAdd1ct. It may take me a day or two.
It will take about 5 hours to test. Have to find the time.:thumbsup:


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 17, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Would you be willing to post a 1 amp test?
> 
> 
> LEDAdd1ct


Well, here you go LEDAdd1ct. 




Almost broke the 5200 mah mark. I have know idea why the time is 55:35. I know it took over 5 hours to complete. I wasn't watching it the entire time, i got bored left it in the kitchen running. I have never seen this turnigy read a false time. Wonder if the timer got so high it reset itself. 
Feel free to comment as why the time was off or what happened.:thinking:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you very much for the test! I wish could comment as to why the time is funky, but I don't have a clue.


----------



## dwminer (Jul 27, 2011)

Have anyone found a source for the 32650 that has them in stock?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 27, 2011)

Novae has these in stock as far as i know. I just ordered some more last week. They arrived in a few days. They shipped the same day i ordered. I ordered early one morning.
The link to Novae is in post #1. Did they not have these in stock today?


----------



## recDNA (Jul 27, 2011)

moderator007 said:


> Well, here you go LEDAdd1ct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So this battery (at 2c) should handle 10 amps?


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 27, 2011)

Novae's description on there website says Discharge rate: 0.4-0.6C. This rate seems a little conservative to me.
2c would be 10 amps. Will it handle it i dont know. At 3 amps they never even warmed up to the touch.

Also these are protected. This means that the amperage draw max will also depend on where the pcb amperage cut off point is at.


----------



## dwminer (Jul 27, 2011)

moderator007 said:


> Novae has these in stock as far as i know. I just ordered some more last week. They arrived in a few days. They shipped the same day i ordered. I ordered early one morning.
> The link to Novae is in post #1. Did they not have these in stock today?


 
On their home page it says "18650 and 32650 batteries are not available! Best prices in town!" . However I did not ask them. 
Dave


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 27, 2011)

I always use this link here. I have ordered twice and received within days of order. I did see what your talking about on the home page.
I checked and my last order shipped out from them on the july15. So you may have to shoot them a email as i do not see a telephone #.


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 28, 2011)

moderator007 said:


> Novae's description on there website says Discharge rate: 0.4-0.6C. This rate seems a little conservative to me.
> 2c would be 10 amps. Will it handle it i dont know. At 3 amps they never even warmed up to the touch.
> 
> Also these are protected. This means that the amperage draw max will also depend on where the pcb amperage cut off point is at.


 
I'd say that the batteries would handle 10A just fine, but I would doubt that the PCB would. I have the Kaidomain protected 32650 cells and the unprotected versions. The unprotected ones can handle whatever I need them to, but the protected ones would not power up a ROP high bulb without some softstart mods. My KD cells are 5000mAh, these ones seem to have a little better specs but are probably similar. My 77W light powered by 3 Li-ions wont work from my protected cells, only my unprotected ones work (they seem to handle it just fine and my driver has low voltage protection which makes protected cells unnecessary).

If someone wants to test out the limits of these ones I'm sure the info would be appreciated.


----------



## samgab (Jul 28, 2011)

dwminer said:


> On their home page it says "18650 and 32650 batteries are not available! Best prices in town!" . However I did not ask them.
> Dave


 
I think it's a typo. I think they mean "...are NOW available..."


----------



## killforfood (Jul 28, 2011)

Well that’s a bummer. I even wrote them an e-mail asking when the big D’s would be back in stock. After a few days and no answer; I went with these,

http://www.batteryspace.com/limnnirechargeable26650cell37v4000mah10arated148wh.aspx


----------



## 45/70 (Jul 28, 2011)

KiwiMark said:


> ...... My 77W light powered by 3 Li-ions wont work from my protected cells, only my unprotected ones work (they seem to handle it just fine and my driver has low voltage protection which makes protected cells unnecessary).



Hi Mark. I think you know this already, but just wanted to make sure. The protection circuitry in your light wil only work in this situation if the 3 cells are matched very closely. The circuitry in your light is only monitoring the "pack" voltage, not the voltage of each individual cell. So, if your cells are not well matched, you could run into problems.

While I've run unprotected 14500 and 16340 cells in 2 and 3s configurations, it's not something I suggest that others do, for the above reasons. Unlike a laptop, where each cell in the pack is monitored by the protection circuitry, there are no light drivers that I am aware of, that do this. The best you can do is closely match the cells and try to avoid discharging the "pack" down too far.

Dave


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 28, 2011)

45/70 said:


> The protection circuitry in your light wil only work in this situation if the 3 cells are matched very closely. The circuitry in your light is only monitoring the "pack" voltage, not the voltage of each individual cell. So, if your cells are not well matched, you could run into problems.


 
They should be well matched, but thanks for the reminder - I'll check the voltage on each cell the next time I pull them to charge them back up, just to make sure they are close in voltage.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 28, 2011)

I never heard of li ion batteries being good only to .4C Seems to defeat the purpose. All I can think of is to save a buck they used the same pcb as 18650 cells.


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 28, 2011)

.4c would be 2 amps i tested at 3 amps. I put it on the turnigy awhile ago and tried to make the pcb cut off. It did not kick off at 5 amps discharge. This is as high of a current the turnigy will discharge at. It didn't seem to mind it at all. I dont have anything that i could draw more current to see were the pcb kicks off at. It doesnt kick off at 5 amps so where.

Before i bought these batteries i contacted novae as they didn't have any specs for the battery on there site at the time. I ask for the specs by email. They responded by telling me they would have to contact their supplier. So shortly after they posted specs on their site. This leds me to believe that maybe they dont really know for sure. So they may have posted conservative specs to be safe. They are here in the usa so things are different than they are in china. But this is just my opinion.

As for the pcb being a 18650 battery pcb. It is much larger than the 18650 pcb. It is very different as far as size goes.
It could have the same components as the 18650 pcb. I do have one battery that came damage exposing the pcb. I could take a picture of the pcb if anyone has a 18650 pcb to compare it too.


----------



## moderator007 (Aug 2, 2011)

I did contact them (novae) and received a email back stating that they do have these in stock.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 3, 2011)

One of these is to be the power source in my new compact 1x32650 hiking light, and I'm pretty pumped about the long runtime at one amp drive current. *big thumbs up*


----------



## samgab (Aug 3, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> One of these is to be the power source in my new compact 1x32650 hiking light, and I'm pretty pumped about the long runtime at one amp drive current. *big thumbs up*


 
~5 hours?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm hoping so! It is using the Shiningbeam 3-mode perfect regulated driver, which has an output like this. I'm looking forward to the 13 hour medium mode which should be plenty for night hikes, plus the occasional jump to high to spot critters/vampires/zombies/etc....:devil:


----------



## killforfood (Aug 3, 2011)

moderator007 said:


> I did contact them (novae) and received a email back stating that they do have these in stock.


I got my reply today.
I asked Adrian to correct the typo on their home page and then promptly ordered 4 of them big fat D's:twothumbs


----------



## CyberCT (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone with these batteries have a Fenix TK70? I really want that light but want to run 32650s


----------



## jayrob (Feb 10, 2012)

I have not tried a Fenix TK70, but I run Feilong 32650's in my 1000 Lumen Mag mods and they are the best batteries in that size I have tried...

Much better than the Novea cells.


----------



## CyberCT (Feb 10, 2012)

jayrob said:


> I have not tried a Fenix TK70, but I run Feilong 32650's in my 1000 Lumen Mag mods and they are the best batteries in that size I have tried...
> 
> Much better than the Novea cells.



Those have no protection circuit though, am I correct? The TK70 would overdischarge them. The TK70 drops down from turbo to high mode when @ 3.9v, is available from the batteries. So each cell would be supplying 2v. I always used the mode step-down as a gage of when to take the batteries out and recharge them. The TK70 is made to use 4 D alkaline cells or two lifepo cells. But LION cells work too. That's why I need protected cells, so when the cells are discharged to their min, the protectoin circuit will protect the cells.


----------



## moderator007 (Feb 10, 2012)

jayrob said:


> I have not tried a Fenix TK70, but I run Feilong 32650's in my 1000 Lumen Mag mods and they are the best batteries in that size I have tried...
> 
> Much better than the Novea cells.


The Feilong cell has a length of 66.5 mm (from the link you posted) and the Novae cell has a length of 70.40mm (from my measurement). I wonder if these might come out of the same factory, one with protection and one without. Would make sense if your overseas manufacturing cells to sell both as you would sell more cells. Or the pcb could be added by a thrid party that is selling the cells. All name brand 18650's are manufactured without pcb's. The pcb are added by a thrid party seller. I dont know if this apply's to the 32650 cells. The reason I say this is there really not that many 32650's suppliers that I'am aware of. Especially with the pcb added.

Interesting you said better? Do they provide a higher capacity? Did you do a discharge test? They may have a higher discharge current because they have no pcb to cut the current off. If used in a high current draw light the Feilong's may work better as they have nothing to limit current. But there is nothing in the way to keep them from over discharging the battery either. I personal dont like the idea of running that big of li-ion battery in a .105 inch thick aluminum mag body without some kind of protection.


----------



## 357mag1 (Feb 11, 2012)

moderator007 said:


> Well, here you go LEDAdd1ct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did 2amp test on four of these batteries using the same unit and measured over 5500mah on all four batteries. I had to cycle them a couple of times to reach full capacity.

Two of them with a spacer have been used to power my TK70.


----------



## moderator007 (Feb 11, 2012)

Good to know 357mag1. Thats more than I got at a 1amp test. When I tested the pair of batteries I did not cycle them but one time. Seems they may even have went higher if I had run a few more cycles. I may do a year test in a few more months just to see how there holding up.


----------



## Rocketvapor (Jul 1, 2012)

Has the source for these 32650 cells changed?
I got 3 and the first would not accept charge. 
The supplier has offered to replace it, but I have not received it yet.
The second one has also shut down. 
My application is an electronic cigarette mod. 
Using 1.5 ohms this second cell outlasted a pair of 18650 Li-ion cells (2600mah Tenergy), a 4000mah LiMnNi,
and a 3600mah LiMnNiCo cell. I was happy. Upon recharging (0.1 C) the cell shut down at 4.11 volts. 
Voiding the possibility of returning it, I opened the plastic wrapper and found a rather noxious liquid has leaked from the cell.
The cell is now outside.
After washing (in 91% IPA) the protection board now works. 
These were Green wrapped cells. 
Anyone check theirs for leakage?


----------



## Rocketvapor (Jul 1, 2012)

If if goes through, here is a pics of the 32650 (32700) that leaked on me. Notice that the protection board is on the positive end.
I have not drawn the circuit to see what is different from the normal Li-ion boards, yet.
After cleaning the board and drying, it seems to work fine.
2nd pic is the 32mm board temporarily attached to a 18650 tabbed cell.
The P+ lead can not be seen in this photo. It runs under the cell to the + charger terminal.

http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae132/rocketman_photos/32650_LEAK.jpg
http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae132/rocketman_photos/32mmBoard.jpg


----------



## Rocketvapor (Jul 1, 2012)

The cell that leaked did not run warm. It did not seem to mind being run into a 1.5 ohm load for 4 to 6 seconds at a time. 
Even though this was an e-cig application, this type of load is much less than you would expect from some lights. I did not measure the mah capacity but it easily exceeded 18650 and 26650 cells I have. 


Charging was done with a 500ma e-cig charger. Charge termination was 4.19 volts for the first cycle but the cell shut down on the 2nd charge cycle. Cell voltage was 4.11v at the cell, no output through the board. 
It was not overcharged or overdischarged. It appears the leakage got to the board and caused it to shut off. 

A leaking/venting Li-ion cell is not something to take lightly. Their was no external indication that the cell leaked. 
Only after I decided to void any change of a refund or replacement, I opened the wrapper. 
The protection board works after being washed and dried.



http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae132/rocketman_photos/32mmVs18mm.jpg


----------



## Rocketvapor (Jul 6, 2012)

The vendor has sent me replacement cells. Really nice folks. 
I did a little work with the protection board and identified the Mosfets and the Polyswitch on the board. 
The two Mosfets are singles connected 'back-to-back' whereas the 18650 protection board use dual Mosfets in a single chip. The ones I have use two dual Mosfets. 
The polyswitch is rated 2.6 amp continuous/5 amp max. 
At 3 amps the 32650 protection board drops about 200 mv, and costs about 900 mah over the full charge.


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Rocketvapor, I have never had one to leak. Never had any li-ion to leak for that matter. I still have the original blue ones that were tested at the start of this thread. No problems what so every. I did receive one that had the pcb almost ripped of the battery. I would assume from shipping handlers. Looked like it had been droped hard on the corner of the bottom of the battery right where the pcb is. The shrink wrap was tore almost all the way around the battery exactly where the pcb was.

Its possible you could have received a battery that had took a hard drop also. I know that Nimh's when droped can do damage to the battery. Because of the thin construction trying to gain as much capacity as possible. Don't know if this applies to li-ion's. Maybe someone else here does?

Glad you got replacement cells. I had no problems getting a replacement cell for the damage one I received even though it was probably not their fault. They were very easy to deal with and seemed to go out of their way to make it right.

Thanks for the info above.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocketvapor (Jul 6, 2012)

Did your 'Blue ones' have the PCB on the negative end, or like the Green ones I got with the board at the positive end? 
and Adrian has been about the nicest you could ask for.


----------



## dwminer (Jul 7, 2012)

I have four of these that I removed the protection boards and use two at a time in a TK 70. So far no problems.


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 7, 2012)

Rocketvapor said:


> Did your 'Blue ones' have the PCB on the negative end, or like the Green ones I got with the board at the positive end?
> and Adrian has been about the nicest you could ask for.


The blue ones have the pcb at the negative end. I also have couple sets of the green ones which are at the positive end. I like the blue ones the best. Sometime after receiving a couple of sets of the blue ones they switched to green ones. I have no idea why or if its the exact same battery. But does seem to test out about the same. So it was probably just green shrink wrapped with a positive pcb added to the same battery.:shrug:


----------



## Thr3Evo (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, I purchased these cells about a month ago, charged them when they arrived and waited for more parts to start on a triple xml Shorty mag with the slave boards mod. Last night I prewired everything to make sure I have all systems go and sure enough, worked like a charm. I'm using the KD 7135 drivers and if the manufacturer specs of the drivers are correct this cell should be pumping out around 3 amps to each driver. So yes these cells (protected) are capable of supplying more than the discharge rate stated on the website.


----------



## CTS (Dec 10, 2012)

moderator007 said:


> I did contact them (novae) and received a email back stating that they do have these in stock.



Do you have contact information for Novae? They are not responding to inquiries on their webform and the email address supplied with the Paypal receipt is bouncing back.

I'd like to receive my batteries and I'd prefer not to have to file a chargeback.


----------



## moderator007 (Dec 10, 2012)

CTS said:


> Do you have contact information for Novae? They are not responding to inquiries on their webform and the email address supplied with the Paypal receipt is bouncing back.
> 
> I'd like to receive my batteries and I'd prefer not to have to file a chargeback.


PM Sent


----------



## D2000 (May 29, 2013)

Are these still the best to work with right now? 

I'm looking to buy 4 for my 4D to run a SuperBulb dropin from Vestureofblood (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?361274-FS-Superbulb-for-Maglite-C-and-D-cell!!)

What's your opinion on them half a year on?


----------

